# I wish we would do a trade like this



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

TRADE

Ps I dont care if its Crittenton instead of Lowry.

It would add to our weak PG position and give Aaron & Rafer alittle bit more competition for a spot in the rotation that they dont have right now with Francis.

Dorsey would be a good addition to the Grizzlies. Luther would be a good player off the bench for them.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

I don't see why Memphis would do it.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

:laugh:


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Cinco de Mayo said:


> :laugh:


Yeah, I actually agree with this laugh. 

Although getting Dorsey would be a popular move as far as the city for the Griz, they didn't want him in the draft so why would they want him now.

Plus they aren't going to give up Warrick and Lowry at this point.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

HayesFan said:


> Yeah, I actually agree with this laugh.
> 
> Although getting Dorsey would be a popular move as far as the city for the Griz, they didn't want him in the draft so why would they want him now.
> 
> Plus they aren't going to give up Warrick and Lowry at this point.


I mean, it's not that I think either of those guys are untouchable. They're average or even below average. But I think we'd be looking for a better package than that, though Head's three-point ability would be appreciated.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Fixed

http://games.espn.go.com/nba/featur...421~255~2763~2171&teams=29~29~29~10&te=&cash=

Backup C is the end all be all for us right now.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Cinco de Mayo said:


> I mean, it's not that I think either of those guys are untouchable. They're average or even below average. But I think we'd be looking for a better package than that, though Head's three-point ability would be appreciated.


I don't think they are untouchable.. I think only three players on your team are untouchable, Mayo, Gay and Gasol... but I also think that Iavaroni likes what Warrick and Lowry have been bringing to the table. Neither are great players, but both seem to work hard and buy into whatever he's selling.

Plus I don't think Warrick is that much taller than anything we have. 

Switching to Darko is an interesting change, as I don't think he'd be a bad fit as a backup C on our team. I still don't think that the Griz take it. It's a more interesting option than the original trade though.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

I certainly solves some of Houston's problems. Again, just to clarify, when I say size I am talking about shoot blocking first and foremost then defense and rebounding. I'm assuming that most others that feel we need someone else behind Yao would agree with me.

My only concern at the moment with making this trade and I can't believe I am saying this is giving up Luther Head. Barry is shooting the ball terribly right now which is a concern. Memphis may feel like they should get more in the trade but the reality is they wouldn't from any other team.

If you were a Griz fan and asked yourself what could I get if I traded Warrick and Lowry the answer would be not much. Houston is offering you a sharp shooter, a big man with potential, and an expiring contract. I'd say that is pretty decent.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

jdiggidy said:


> I certainly solves some of Houston's problems. Again, just to clarify, when I say size I am talking about shoot blocking first and foremost then defense and rebounding. I'm assuming that most others that feel we need someone else behind Yao would agree with me.
> *
> My only concern at the moment with making this trade and I can't believe I am saying this is giving up Luther Head. Barry is shooting the ball terribly right now which is a concern.* Memphis may feel like they should get more in the trade but the reality is they wouldn't from any other team.
> 
> If you were a Griz fan and asked yourself what could I get if I traded Warrick and Lowry the answer would be not much. Houston is offering you a sharp shooter, a big man with potential, and an expiring contract. I'd say that is pretty decent.


I can't believe you said that either. I think it's because Head hasn't been on the court for a lil while so you forgot how often you cringe when he dribbles or passes. Don't worry, once he throws his patented bounce pass(more like a roll) to Yao's feet your memory will be jogged.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

HayesFan said:


> I don't think they are untouchable.. I think only three players on your team are untouchable, Mayo, Gay and Gasol... but I also think that Iavaroni likes what Warrick and Lowry have been bringing to the table. Neither are great players, but both seem to work hard and buy into whatever he's selling.
> 
> Plus I don't think Warrick is that much taller than anything we have.
> 
> Switching to Darko is an interesting change, as I don't think he'd be a bad fit as a backup C on our team. I still don't think that the Griz take it. It's a more interesting option than the original trade though.


Warrick's definitely in the Marc Iavaroni doghouse. 

I haven't even clicked the link yet, but if we're sending you Darko, I APPROVE!


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Spaceman Spiff said:


> I can't believe you said that either.


I can't believe he said Joey Dorsey was a big man with potential. He's a 6-6 center and turns 25 in December.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Cinco de Mayo said:


> Warrick's definitely in the Marc Iavaroni doghouse.


Oh he is? I didn't realize that. He still isn't that much taller than what we have.

Darko's contract is the biggest issue with him. As a backup he's not a horrible player, but when you are paying a guy 7 million bucks he better be more than just a backup getting 15 minutes a game.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

HayesFan said:


> Oh he is? I didn't realize that. He still isn't that much taller than what we have.
> 
> Darko's contract is the biggest issue with him. As a backup he's not a horrible player, but when you are paying a guy 7 million bucks he better be more than just a backup getting 15 minutes a game.


His contract also expires in the Golden Year 2010. It's gonna be worth that if it means Yao can get substantial rest and go 90%-100% for the playoffs.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Spaceman Spiff said:


> Fixed
> 
> http://games.espn.go.com/nba/featur...421~255~2763~2171&teams=29~29~29~10&te=&cash=
> 
> Backup C is the end all be all for us right now.


There would be more money in the bank to sign Deke with the other trade.
Plus paying 7mill for a backup C who only plays if Yao is out.........

Warrick gets no minutes. Dorsey would in the Grizzlies rotation.
Conley is the no1 PG Crittenton and Lowry are two and three. They need to choose their two best. I am happy to take their third best PG.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

> I can't believe you said that either. I think it's because Head hasn't been on the court for a lil while so you forgot how often you cringe when he dribbles or passes. Don't worry, once he throws his patented bounce pass(more like a roll) to Yao's feet your memory will be jogged.


I know, I know! I was only thinking about his shooting. When you talk about everything else it makes my eye twitch just thinking about it.

This is a fun trade to talk about yet, the reality is neither team is going to act on it. Memphis thinks it can do better but, it can't and Houston has no interest in giving up any of it's rotation players to acquire anyone right now.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

hroz said:


> There would be more money in the bank to sign Deke with the other trade.
> Plus paying 7mill for a backup C who only plays if Yao is out.........
> 
> Warrick gets no minutes. Dorsey would in the Grizzlies rotation.
> Conley is the no1 PG Crittenton and Lowry are two and three. They need to choose their two best. I am happy to take their third best PG.


Warrick - fifth on the team in minutes (24.6).

Joey Dorsey sucks. With how he and Iavaroni would interact, he'd be planted on the end of the bench.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

hroz said:


> There would be more money in the bank to sign Deke with the other trade.
> Plus paying 7mill for a backup C who only plays if Yao is out.........
> 
> Warrick gets no minutes. Dorsey would in the Grizzlies rotation.
> Conley is the no1 PG Crittenton and Lowry are two and three. They need to choose their two best. I am happy to take their third best PG.


I understand that part. For me any trade I suggest involving a big is IF we don't sign Deke. 7mil is a steep price but he's good enough to have Yao play 30-32min. It's worth that price if it gives us a better chance of a healthy Yao in the playoffs.

Conley IMO is the worst PG of the 3 and I would not want him on this team.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Totally not your trade and I know everyone is probably starting to get PO'd by my relentlessness for wanting to trade TMac but, here I go again. He is broken and we have now proven we can win without him.

Houston Trades:
TMac

Detroit Trades:
RIP
Kwame
Walt Hermann

To make roster space Rockets make another deal.

Houston Trades:
Landry
Rafer
Stevie

Philly Trades:
Andre Miller

Rockets now look like this:
C - Yao/Kwame
PF- Scola/Hayes/Hermann
SF - Artest/Battier
SG - RIP/Head/Wafer/or Barry
PG - AMiller/Brooks/Barry

Please rip into me, wait for it, wait for it, NOW!


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Looking back we definately should have gone the trade Billups Prince 4 TMAC that was offerred by the Pistons:

Yao/Mutombo/Dorsey
Scola/Landry/Hayes
Artest/Prince/Barry
Battier/Head/Francis
Billups/Alston/Brooks


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

hroz said:


> Looking back we definately should have gone the trade Billups Prince 4 TMAC that was offerred by the Pistons:
> 
> Yao/Mutombo/Dorsey
> Scola/Landry/Hayes
> ...


Who said that was really offered?


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

The Detroit trade was just a rumor really. 

I'd go for Darko. (He's won championship before, he has the experience.) 

Plus, would be nice to smoke the human victory cigar.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Dean the Master said:


> I'd go for Darko. (He's won championship before, he has the experience.)


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

jdiggidy said:


> Totally not your trade and I know everyone is probably starting to get PO'd by my relentlessness for wanting to trade TMac but, here I go again. He is broken and we have now proven we can win without him.
> 
> Houston Trades:
> TMac
> ...


You lose talentwise. And take a look at Rip's shooting percentages this season. They're Rafer-esque. At the same time look at T-Mac's 3pt shooting, it's Peja-esque.

PG's who can't shoot aren't a good fit for on this team. At least Rafer has to be respected out there.

LOL @ Kwame Brown.

Chemistry is too good to make drastic changes. T-Mac has won us 4 or 5 games already.

T-Mac's contract expires in 2010. It's not like his contract is an albatross to the team either(especially for that reason).

IF IT AINT BROKE DONT FIX IT.

If we can truly win without him, imagine when he gets up for playoff time when everyone will be clicking.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Wait a minute... TRADE for Darko?


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

gi0rdun said:


> Wait a minute... TRADE for Darko?


That's what happens when your backup center is 6'6".


----------

